# vends pieces détachées pour IBOOK G4



## lololili (23 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

j'ai un mac G4 Ibook et je le vends en pieces détachées : alim, clavier, disque dur...mémoire

les petites annonce ce n'est pas ici


----------

